

My Custom QR Code Script For Sale - mahadazad

Hi Guys,
        I am selling my custom qr code script http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stylemytag.com for $150. If anyone is interested please email me at mahadazad@gmail.com<p>Thank you
======
dgoujard
This script has been previously sold on codecanyon for 20 dollars maybe....
Nice try

~~~
mahadazad
This one is different. It also has transparent QR codes integrated with it.

